# 1st Cheese Smoke, the true test will be in 3 weeks! with a bit of Qview



## tr00ter (Feb 24, 2014)

Since it has been below zero here in MN I figured this is perfect "Cold" smoking weather so I decided to try my hand at cheese.  I used some Mild Cheddar, Mozz, Pepper Jack and Colby.

I used Peach Pellets in the Amazen, tried to smoke for a total of 3 hours but my pellets went out on me around 20 minutes in so when I checked them after an hour I relit and they chugged away another hour or so and I found again they went.....operator error.  So I relit quick and let it sit another half hour before pulling them.  So as for notes......make sure your pellets stay lit and avoid wind!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






here is the Qview I have.  (Picts loaded backwards)

Thanks for Looking!













Cheese final packed.JPG



__ tr00ter
__ Feb 24, 2014


















Cheese in Smoke.JPG



__ tr00ter
__ Feb 24, 2014


















Cheese on Cutting Board.JPG



__ tr00ter
__ Feb 24, 2014


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice looking cheese Trooter

I used to have problem keeping my pellet smoker alight too at cold temperatures however I found that providing the pellets were completely dry, the pellets were heated first in the microwave and the burn was set perpendicular to the direction of the air flow then it was much more reliable. This may not work for you too but it may be worth a try.













AMNPS Burn.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 4, 2014


----------



## tr00ter (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Wade, yeah I think I was rushing things a bit as well.


----------



## knuckle47 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Wade, 

That's an interesting tip...thank you.  I too found that if I heat the pellets I plan to smoke with in the microwave, it also seems to work without fail.  

*As I understand it*, a microwave cooks by exciting the water molecules contained in the substance and it generates heat.  Since my pellets get reasonably hot, there must be a content of water within, defeating the burning process. Driving off some water content in the heating process, provides the better burn.


----------



## mfreel (Feb 27, 2014)

Good looking cheese.  You can sample at 2 weeks if you get the urge.  You'll find the longer you let it sit, the better it gets!

Ditto on the pellets.  I always put my pellets in a microwave safe bowl, heat on high for 45 seconds or so, toss them in the bowl and repeat.  I can see some steam come off, so I think it really helps keeping it lit in the AMNPS.


----------

